# What fragrance are you wearing today?



## mags7moons (Oct 11, 2007)

Today I'm wearing Romance by Ralph Lauren. I love how it smells. It's a bit strong so I make sure not to wear it near my face (like on my neck).

So what are you wearing today?


----------



## macface (Oct 11, 2007)

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## kaylin_marie (Oct 11, 2007)

A body splash from the victoria's secret pink collection.


----------



## katina74 (Oct 11, 2007)

Bodycology Love Me mmmmmm I love fruity perfumes


----------



## fawp (Oct 11, 2007)

Amber Romance from the Vicky's Secret Garden Collection.


----------



## Mares (Oct 11, 2007)

burberry


----------



## KellyB (Oct 11, 2007)

I don't wear any when I am working. It bothers my respiratory patients. but I wear Gucci Envy on the weekends.


----------



## bCreative (Oct 12, 2007)

Dior Addict 2


----------



## kaylin_marie (Oct 12, 2007)

Today I just went with the cheap body fantasy stuff from walmart in I think rasberry vanilla. I wear it a lot when I'm not really going anywhere. Funny thing is, I get a lot of compliments on this fragrance, which kinda makes me mad after spending a ton of money on expensive perfumes, lol.


----------



## Anna (Oct 12, 2007)

gucci rush


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Oct 12, 2007)

Romance


----------



## Trisha. (Oct 12, 2007)

Bvlgari Omnia Amethyste


----------



## adrianavanessa (Oct 12, 2007)

Gabriela Sabatini 'Magnetic'


----------



## chloemisspretty (Oct 12, 2007)

Lolita Limpicka I swear by it... Ladies if you have never smelled it please do I had never heard of until I started working at Ulta and ladies ever since I have been hooked... I get compliments from everybody men and women young and old. Its kind of hard to find I know they dont sell it in department stores... But if u have a Perfumemania near you please stop by and ask them for a sample I promise u wont be disappointed.


----------



## rebelle (Oct 12, 2007)

Today I'm wearing Spirit For Women by Antonio Banderas - random I know! I bought it ages ago for some reason, but never wore it cause I wasn't really into it (who knows how to waste $$......??) But I sprayed it yesterday and LOVED it.....kinda makes me feel like I'm back in Spain!


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 12, 2007)

Bath and body works Creamy coconut spray.


----------



## eman69 (Oct 17, 2007)

dior addict


----------



## Nick007 (Oct 17, 2007)

Daisy


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Oct 17, 2007)

Escape by Calvin Kline--really sprayed it on to see if it was still good--it is--don't know how old it is.


----------



## cracka (Oct 17, 2007)

Happy by Clinique


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 17, 2007)

Today , aquolina Chocolovers


----------



## Ronnie (Oct 18, 2007)

Falling In Love by Philosophy


----------



## Marisol (Oct 18, 2007)

Be Delicious by DKNY


----------



## lglala84 (Oct 18, 2007)

Romance.....but it never lasts on me


----------



## jelly77 (Oct 18, 2007)

be delicious


----------



## lelas (Oct 20, 2007)

L,nstant de Guerlain


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 20, 2007)

ralph lauren's hot.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Oct 20, 2007)

I love Romance too....but you have to respray often


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 20, 2007)

Annick Goutal Vanille Exquise


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 20, 2007)

No fragrance... Just the lovely smell of Bissy's Boutique Whipped Body Yogurt in Apple Cider... Such a nice fall scent!

(Generally, I use Philosophy Amazing Grace daily)


----------



## purpleRain (Oct 21, 2007)

The One by Dolce &amp; Gabbana






I got a sample and I really like this one! Very unusual and it has got a smell in the beginning I can't resist.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 21, 2007)

DKNY Be Delicious. I love this stuff.


----------



## MACmaniac (Oct 21, 2007)

I layered Victoria's Secret Love spell over JLo's Glow... just something new I like


----------



## Sreyomac (Oct 21, 2007)

I LOVE Hugo's deep red! That is what i usually wear, but today i opted for the gucci, envy.


----------



## gurlie916 (Oct 22, 2007)

Armani Code. It smells so good. Yesterday, a guy stopped me and asked me what I was wearing because I smelled good.


----------



## Kimmer (Oct 26, 2007)

BBW's Tropical Passionfruit Splash mixed with a spritz of VS' Mood Succulent EdP. Nummmy.


----------



## lynnda (Oct 26, 2007)

Burberry Weekend


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 26, 2007)

Brittnay's midnight fantasy. I just recieved a sample. I LOVE it. It smells Like Blueberries!


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm wearing hawaii by michael kors. I just bought it today in fact


----------



## AngelaGM (Oct 26, 2007)

I am wearing Gucci Envy at the moment.


----------



## nuberianne (Oct 26, 2007)

Curious by Britney Spears


----------



## SalJ (Oct 26, 2007)

Karl Lagerfeld's Sun Moon Stars. I saw it in superdrug reduced to Â£10 and had to have it!! Reminds me of my teens


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 26, 2007)

Vanilla Blackberry spray by Avon.


----------



## Kimmer (Oct 26, 2007)

Annick Goutal's Le Chevrefeuille EdT

I severely dislike floral scents but this one surprised me quite drastically. It's a lovely "green" scent accompanied by sweet honeysuckle blossom notes. Surprisingly...me likey.


----------



## Mirtilla (Oct 26, 2007)

It's Amarige by Givenchy. I find this fragrance extremely sweet and intense but in a very good way. Love it!


----------



## Lia (Oct 27, 2007)

Amarige is nice - but this seems to be an OLD ad - look at the shirt (but then 80's are back - it could be a recent ad as well LOL)

I'm wearing a Chanel nÂº5 dupe


----------



## jessiej78 (Oct 27, 2007)

Bath &amp; Body Works Cherry Blossom


----------



## Shelley (Oct 27, 2007)

Lise Watier Neiges






photo source: LW website


----------



## lovers86 (Oct 27, 2007)

armani mania


----------



## adrianavanessa (Oct 27, 2007)

Dolce &amp; Gabbana ' Feminine' YUM!


----------



## Kimmer (Oct 28, 2007)

I am using Armani's Armani Code Pour Femme  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />).


----------



## chimei_17 (Oct 28, 2007)

happy heart by clinique


----------



## magosienne (Oct 28, 2007)

Empress of Atlantis by Fyrinnae.


----------



## Blue_eyes (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## KimC2005 (Oct 29, 2007)

Clinique- Be Happy


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 29, 2007)

Jewel by Mark. It smells heavenly!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissPout (Oct 31, 2007)

Today i'm wearing Victoria's Secret Angel Heavenly


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 31, 2007)

Body shop White musk!


----------



## magosienne (Oct 31, 2007)

Estee Lauder - Beyond Paradise


----------



## speerrituall1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Carols Daughter Groove


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 31, 2007)

Celine Dion's Belong and body mist from Victoria's secret


----------



## swankychic (Nov 1, 2007)

LaVanila - vanilla grapefruit. I love fruity smells and love vanilla so this is the perfect combo for me!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 1, 2007)

Rose Oil


----------



## MamaRocks (Nov 1, 2007)

Vanilla Chai body spray


----------



## Lyndebe (Nov 1, 2007)

Paloma Picasso


----------



## candyholic (Nov 3, 2007)

Raspberry Bodysplash from Bath and Bodyworks. It's very light and fruity (and my boyfriend loves it!)


----------



## MissPout (Nov 3, 2007)

Victoria's Secret Body


----------



## alexandriamarie (Nov 8, 2007)

dkny be delicious, i wear this almost every day


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Nov 8, 2007)

Giorgio


----------



## greeneyedangel (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm wearing Guess - "Gold"


----------



## mayyami (Nov 9, 2007)

Envy me by Gucci


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 9, 2007)

today I'm wearing Miss Dior - Cherie. It's a very pink scent


----------



## POSITIVIBE (Nov 9, 2007)

my favorite has been Tommy girl. It smells so good.


----------



## Anna (Nov 9, 2007)

very irrisitable by givinchy


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Nov 9, 2007)

Victoria's Secret Very Sexy


----------



## fiji (Nov 9, 2007)

Bath and Body Works Velvet Tuberose body splash


----------



## ms_fash10nista (Nov 9, 2007)

Victoria's Secret MOOD in Succulent


----------



## yokke (Nov 9, 2007)

Lalique


----------



## MamaSara (Nov 9, 2007)

Victoria's Secret ~ So In Love


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 9, 2007)

Giorgio Armani's diamond, so light yet power staying


----------



## MamaRocks (Nov 9, 2007)

Serendipitous Dupe =)


----------



## PerfectMistake (Nov 9, 2007)

I am wearing Bath and Body Works Breathe Comfort. It's amazing!!!!!!!!!!! Just got it


----------



## MissPout (Nov 13, 2007)

Thierry Mugler - Angel Innocent


----------



## SilverSilver (Nov 13, 2007)

fantasy by britney


----------



## ivette (Nov 13, 2007)

philosophy's pure grace


----------



## Nox (Nov 13, 2007)

B&amp;BW Sweet Pea Eau de Toilette


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 13, 2007)

Celine's Belong

Victoria secret sweet temptation body spray


----------



## overkillgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

Bath and Body works Sensual Amber.


----------



## Solimar (Nov 14, 2007)

Burberry London


----------



## butterflyblue (Nov 16, 2007)

Flowerbomb~~


----------



## Dreama (Nov 16, 2007)

Be Delicious. I love the stuff!


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Nov 16, 2007)

Dior Addict


----------



## MissPout (Nov 16, 2007)

Anna Sui Love


----------



## pure25honey (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm wearing Lacoste Inspiration


----------



## Soi Disant (Nov 19, 2007)

Wearing Philosophy's Amazing Grace


----------



## BarbieAnn (Nov 21, 2007)

A lime body spray


----------



## apflux (Nov 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *SalJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Karl Lagerfeld's Sun Moon Stars. I saw it in superdrug reduced to Â£10 and had to have it!! Reminds me of my teens



I love SunMoonStars! Powdery, floral, cold. And this gorgeous bottle...
Today - *Tumulte *by Ch. Lacroix.

(And - hi, I'm new here



).


----------



## yukiliu (Nov 25, 2007)

i got DKNY one today...even though i didnt get out of the house today and im still in my pjs!


----------



## Trisha. (Nov 25, 2007)

Lovely by SJP


----------



## apflux (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm wearing *Dolce Vita* in great concentration. And I love it!

P.S.

Why tomorrow must be Monday?? I hate Mondays ._.


----------



## MissPout (Nov 27, 2007)

Clinique Happy Heart


----------



## nuberianne (Nov 27, 2007)

Gucci Accenti


----------



## vader (Nov 29, 2007)

*STELLA *by stella mccartney


----------



## MamaRocks (Nov 29, 2007)

Ibiza Hippie by Escada


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Nov 30, 2007)

Opium Yves Saint Laurent.


----------



## abpenn (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm so boring...I only wear Red Door.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Nov 30, 2007)

Fantasy - Britney Spears


----------



## apflux (Nov 30, 2007)

*Sun Moon Stars*.

First bottle I grasped.

I am so terribly not in mood today...


----------



## Mimi84 (Nov 30, 2007)

Okay I must be a big perfume junkie, I know and like most of the scents you guys mentioned. Today I'm wearing Incanto Charms by Salvatore Ferragamo. That smells like pure ecstacy


----------



## Lady Selly (Nov 30, 2007)

today I'm wearing snowcake perfume from Lush...

,,,,mmmI love creamy marzibain...


----------



## fiji (Jan 27, 2008)

pout foxy lady


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 27, 2008)

Vera Wang The Fragrance. It's such a beautiful, feminine scent. It's kind of become my signature scent, I wear quite often.


----------



## Lara91 (Jan 27, 2008)

Dior Addict


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 27, 2008)

BeneFit Maybe Baby... I really wish this was an EDP instead of an EDT!


----------



## Aprill (Jan 27, 2008)

My HG Juicy Couture Parfum !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cablegiirl (Jan 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Lady Selly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif today I'm wearing snowcake perfume from Lush...,,,,mmmI love creamy marzibain...

OMG! LUSH has perfume? How did I miss that??!!




Does anyone know what F and/or Incanto (just plain Incanto I think) by Ferragamo smells like? I saw it at Sephora the other day, but couldn't find the tester. I like Incanto Charms.





Or was it Incanto SHine that I liked?... SHoot! I can't remember! Hahaha!


----------



## heavenly84 (Jan 28, 2008)

dior forever and ever

something like that (only in europe they sell it.. i got it this summer)

smells really good i wish they would have it in america also..


----------



## RandomMusing (Jan 28, 2008)

Clean UItimate


----------



## JinxCat (Jan 28, 2008)

Lolita Lempicka.


----------



## apflux (Jan 28, 2008)

*Must *by Cartier - the perfume extract.

Unbelievably beautiful...


----------



## sms9889s (Jan 28, 2008)

Jivago.. not sure who it's by, but it smells amazing


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 28, 2008)

Romance - Ralphy Lauren


----------



## monniej (Jan 29, 2008)

carol's daugther shea butter souffle in groove!


----------



## Aprill (Jan 29, 2008)

Bodycology Coconut lime


----------



## MissPout (Jan 29, 2008)

Dior J'Adore


----------



## TwistOfFate (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm wearing Lolita Lempicka, I really like that brand.


----------



## banapple (Jan 29, 2008)

britney spears 'curious'

i think...hah


----------



## bailee (Jan 29, 2008)

stella by stella mccartney. I LOVE IT

i also love Fuel for Femme from Disel


----------



## apflux (Jan 30, 2008)

Armani Mania. The old, *black Mania*. Yeah...


----------



## Pri (Jan 30, 2008)

Today i'm wearing coco mademoiselle by chanel. i really love chanel.


----------



## Darla (Jan 30, 2008)

Cool Water


----------



## AtomicMishaps (Jan 30, 2008)

Elariia Double Latte Moisturizing Body Mist


----------



## Lychee (Jan 30, 2008)

KenzoAmour - I got a sample of this and I think I will get the whole bottle.


----------



## loci (Jan 30, 2008)

j'adore by Dior

Bright Crystal byVersace


----------



## cory (Jan 31, 2008)

with love by hilary duff


----------



## greeneyedangel (Feb 1, 2008)

Burberry - Brit


----------



## beautyforashes (Feb 1, 2008)

Innocent


----------



## perlanga (Feb 1, 2008)

Mary Kay Bella Belara


----------



## Fatimah (Feb 3, 2008)

TBS's sandalwood perfume oil layered over the white musk body lotion.


----------



## Lindzi (Feb 3, 2008)

Ralph Lauren - HOT.


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 3, 2008)

Burberry Brit Sheer






Finally got it, and my only regret is not getting the 3.3 fl. oz. bottle instead of the 1.7 LOL!


----------



## gnihtlaicositna (Feb 3, 2008)

Glow after Dark by J.Lo. I don't wear it a lot, but I got bored.


----------



## kayleigh83 (Feb 6, 2008)

BCBGirls Metro!! I've had this fragrance for years!! Only on my second bottle though since I rotate my perfumes a lot... don't like to smell exactly the same every day!


----------



## CoverGirl (Feb 7, 2008)

Victoria's Secret's Heavenly


----------



## kayleigh83 (Feb 7, 2008)

Vera Wang Princess today


----------



## bCreative (Feb 7, 2008)

Today I am wearing Escada's Moon Sparkle!


----------



## igor (Feb 7, 2008)

marina de burbone Princess for today


----------



## monniej (Feb 8, 2008)

today it's mor italian blood orange body butter! makes me smile every time i get a wiff of myself! lol~


----------



## BabyDollBeauty (Feb 8, 2008)

Great

YouTube - American Idol - Season 7 - Michael Lee Johns (Great singer!)


----------



## MissPout (Feb 8, 2008)

Escada Pacific Paradise


----------



## yanin_diley (Feb 8, 2008)

perry ellis 360 red


----------



## oneewiishx0 (Feb 8, 2008)

miss dior cherie


----------



## SukiBelle (Feb 9, 2008)

my new fav...'Sake' from Sephora...Yum.


----------



## Cassiopea (Feb 9, 2008)

Songes by annick goutal


----------



## suzannev68 (Feb 10, 2008)

Gucci Rush


----------



## MissPout (Feb 25, 2008)

Clinique Happy To Be


----------



## markjoy (Feb 26, 2008)

Wearing With Love dupe from Bathed &amp; Infused


----------



## ShizzNizzLe (Mar 10, 2008)

Warm Vanilla Sugar by Bath&amp;BodyWorks body splash...i swear this is the only Vanilla smell that doesnt make me gag after wearing it for some time...

If anyone likes not overpowering Vanilla smell, you should check this one out coz it smells really unique and subtle...and sexy ; )


----------



## Asha* (Mar 15, 2008)

Lush: Silky underwear (solid perfume)


----------



## apflux (Mar 26, 2008)

*Gloria *Cacharel. I needed sth warm and cosy.

Today's spring in Warsaw is sooo windy and snowy, grrr.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Today it's Groove by Carols Daughter. Yummy!


----------



## Rebbierae (Aug 23, 2008)

Ooh good thread. I have Moschino Funny on on arm and Viva la Juicy on the other. Testing...


----------



## Ricci (Aug 23, 2008)

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## igor (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone






Gucci`s Envy for me today


----------



## lovinglife08 (Aug 24, 2008)

I am wearing a Paul Smith perfume, it's strong but not over powering and is a lovely soft flowery fragrance with a bit of a kick. Love it


----------



## Spankadocious06 (Aug 25, 2008)

The One by Dolce &amp; Gabana....I love the smell its really soft and fruity but scent is really strong and last throughout the day. From the first day I walk in the store and saw it, I was amazed by the way its smelled i purchase instantly, try it and tell me how u think.


----------



## fawp (Aug 25, 2008)

Victoria's Secret's Body.

I just wanted something simple and clean today.


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 26, 2008)

Nina Ricci - the one in the apple shaped bottle. I forgot to wear any today so I just sprayed this on when I walked through the department store on the way to work


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Aug 26, 2008)

bath body works cherry blossom, love their body sprays and body lotions!


----------



## magosienne (Aug 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nina Ricci - the one in the apple shaped bottle. I forgot to wear any today so I just sprayed this on when I walked through the department store on the way to work



it smells so good !!
i was wearing L'eau par Kenzo, i love this fragrance !! i was searching for a fragrance reminding me of the ocean, and this one does a great job !!


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm wearing Anna Sui Dolly Girl today


----------



## purpleRain (Aug 28, 2008)

I am wearing The One from D&amp;G


----------



## CoverGirl (Sep 10, 2008)

Chanel Chance (EDP)


----------



## fawp (Sep 10, 2008)

Tonight it's Viva La Juicy by Juicy Couture! Mmm...sweet and fruity.


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Tonight it's Viva La Juicy by Juicy Couture! Mmm...sweet and fruity.



I have that on tonight too... my cousin just bought it for me. I have the first juicy and I like this one SO much better!


----------



## igor (Sep 10, 2008)

Today it`s Gucci Envy me again--the scent reminds me green leaves after the rain


----------



## ulien (Sep 18, 2008)

Le mond est beau by Kenzo - one of my favourites... It always makes me think of a hot summer somewhere up north...


----------



## Kathy (Sep 18, 2008)

B&amp;BW Coconut Lime Verbena...reminds me of summer. I can't let go yet!


----------



## cindyks625 (Sep 18, 2008)

EL Beyond Paradise Blue. I needed something to lift me up this morning! It worked.


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 18, 2008)

Ed Hardy... it's awesome!


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 18, 2008)

I have DKNY Delicious on today, first time I've worn it.

I love it! Quite different to what I would normally wear but I've got loads of compliments while I was wearing it


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm wearing a new perfume I bought the other day, it's called Sanderling by Yves de Systelle. I'd never heard of this brand before when I bought it, but I did some googling and it seems to be well known! Anyways, it's a really nice crisp smell, very spring!


----------



## fawp (Sep 19, 2008)

Benefit's Maybe Baby. Warm, clean, and comforting.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm wearing Michael Kors - Hawaii. Lots of orange blossom


----------



## alikastyle (Sep 19, 2008)

Gucci Eau de Parfum II &amp; Stella by Stella McCartney


----------



## Roxie (Sep 19, 2008)

I can't afford perfumes, so i buy deodorant sprays when they are on sale and at the moment I am loving Go fresh cu***ber and green tea by Dove.


----------



## Dreama (Sep 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Kathy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif B&amp;BW Coconut Lime Verbena...reminds me of summer. I can't let go yet! Oh I love this stuff! I even picked up the shampoo and conditioner as well.




Right now I'm wearing Be Delicious by DKNY.


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Sep 19, 2008)

pacific paradise- escada. love all of their perfumes&lt;3. mmmm


----------



## ulien (Sep 19, 2008)

Monn Sparkle - Escada. Probably my favourite Escada...


----------



## Anthea (Sep 19, 2008)

I did go out last night and I wore - Estee Lauder Sensuous


----------



## fawp (Sep 20, 2008)

Laura Mercier's Creme Brulee. Yum.


----------



## Xanthie (Sep 20, 2008)

Fantasy by Britney Spears


----------



## Miss World (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm wearing ChloÃ© ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love it!


----------



## ShizzNizzLe (Sep 22, 2008)

Viva La Juicy


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 22, 2008)

today it was a spanish fragrance - armand basi - Basi in Red

here is what I got from a perfume website:

Basi In Red by Armand Basi Eau de Toilette for women. Launched in 2002. Basi In Red is classified as a spontaneous, exotic, feminine, flowery fragrance. Fragrance notes: bergamot, cardamom, ginger, jasmine, mandarin, musk, rose, violet. Basi In Red is recommended for daytime wear.

I would say the ginger is the heaviest part. I prefer it in winter actually, it smells clean, fresh, and sexy in a chilled way (as in, a cool/cold scent) but in summer, it can feel too cloying and HOT smelling.

I don't know how it's possible, but it is.. haha


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 22, 2008)

Dior Pure Poison... my fav!


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 22, 2008)

I think today for me it will be Eternity Moment by Calvin Klein.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Sep 22, 2008)

Victoria Secret - Very Sexy


----------



## cindyks625 (Sep 25, 2008)

D &amp; G - Light Blue. I'm not so sure I like it on me. I've worn it a few times and I still don't like it!


----------



## butterflyblue (Sep 26, 2008)

Coco Mademoiselle!


----------



## laurafaye (Sep 29, 2008)

Britney Spears Curious


----------



## broooke (Sep 29, 2008)

I switch between my two favorites: Chance by Chanel and Coco Mademoiselle by Chanel.

Today is a Coco day


----------



## fiji (Oct 19, 2008)

Today it is VS pink fresh and clean (apple and lily) yummy!


----------



## chocobon (Oct 21, 2008)

Valentino Rock N Rose!


----------



## RoxRae (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm wearing Victoria's Secret Vanilla Lace body lotion and spray. The lotion is so scented that it lasts me all day and all night until my next morning shower! My robe smells like it, my sheets, everything. I love it!! It is my signature fragrance in the autumn/winter.


----------



## Rebbierae (Oct 22, 2008)

Harajuku Lovers Music today.


----------



## apflux (Nov 26, 2008)

Daim Blond SL mixed with Black Bvlgari. So sexy...


----------



## Panda816 (Nov 26, 2008)

DKNY Be Delicious the green one


----------



## idoawebmi (Nov 27, 2008)

Dior J'adore Eau de Parfum


----------



## Asha* (Nov 27, 2008)

Lush - Honey I washed the kids solid perfume


----------



## Aggie125 (Jan 10, 2009)

Perles Lalique mixed with Poeme.


----------



## igor (Jan 13, 2009)

Marina de burbone`s liz


----------



## ColorWheel88 (Jan 13, 2009)

_Bath &amp; Body Work's Black Amethyst. It is lovely fragrance.



_


----------



## butterflyblue (Jan 13, 2009)

I am wearing Lacoste Touch of Pink today!


----------



## Aggie125 (Jan 14, 2009)

Originally Posted by *apflux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Daim Blond SL mixed with Black Bvlgari. So sexy... If you like mixing scents, try Un Bois Vanille and Rousse...
Today I smell Messe de Minuit.


----------



## Rebbierae (Jan 14, 2009)

Burberry Brit Red. Ahhhh...rhubarb!


----------



## nikko0622 (Jan 14, 2009)

flower bomb

yum


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jan 15, 2009)

C-thru Ruby


----------



## Rebbierae (Jan 15, 2009)

True Religion.


----------



## alexxx! (Jan 15, 2009)

victoria's secret sexy little things noir. THE best


----------



## Aggie125 (Jan 17, 2009)

Skin by Trussardi.


----------



## szie (Jan 23, 2009)

Opium pour Homme


----------



## butterflyblue (Jan 23, 2009)

Pleasures Exotic...


----------



## fawp (Jan 23, 2009)

Laura Mercier's Creme Brule.


----------



## cindyks625 (Jan 23, 2009)

Juicy Couture! Great when I need a pick me up - and I needed one this morning. Seems winter is going to last forever and I'm sick of IT!


----------



## HairEgo (Jan 27, 2009)

Viva La Juicy by Juicy Coture


----------



## NYchic (Jan 27, 2009)

It's Deseo or Desire by JLo.

It's actually a sample I got when I bought Chanel No. 5 perfume but I have to say I really love the scent. I am going to buy the real thing next time.


----------



## BelleBeryl (Mar 2, 2009)

*Jovan white silk eau de parfum*

*( went shopping at Centro*

*Oberhausen in Germany last weekend there they sell this)*


----------



## heavenly84 (Mar 2, 2009)

Philosophy inner grace. Love this smell!


----------



## Rebbierae (Mar 2, 2009)

Old favorite Euphoria by Calvin Klein.


----------



## BelleBeryl (Mar 3, 2009)

Betty Barclay Woman no 3


----------



## kuuipo415 (Mar 3, 2009)

LOVE LOVE LOVE my Incanto Shine by ferragamo. Before that I used to wear the first perfume Paris Hilton made. Also I have some Escada perfumes if i want some change.


----------



## Jolanka (Mar 3, 2009)

Neonatura Cocoon, but I used to wear Allure or Coco Mademoiselle by Chanel


----------



## Rebbierae (Mar 3, 2009)

Today it's Burberry.

I WANT that Incanto Shine in the worst way, Kuuipo!!


----------



## bella1342 (Mar 3, 2009)

Dior Pure Poison... my fav!


----------



## Simone (Mar 3, 2009)

Eternity, by Calvin Klein . . . I switch almost daily, depending on my mood.


----------



## GillT (Mar 4, 2009)

Lolita Lempicka. I never wore perfume on a daily basis before this. Usually pefume gives me a headache and I get sick of it quickly but I could smell this forever!

For evenings I like to use Pure Posion by Dior.

I'm looking to get The Olive Branch solid perfume from Lush to carry around with me.


----------



## CoverGirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Very Sexy Hot from Victoria's Secret


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Mar 4, 2009)

Armani Diamonds


----------



## Rebbierae (Mar 4, 2009)

Ferragamo Incanto Charms today.


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 4, 2009)

Armani Code by Georgio Armani


----------



## Aprill (Mar 4, 2009)

DKNY be delicious


----------



## Mimi84 (Mar 4, 2009)

Burberry Brit Sheer...smells sooo good.

Originally Posted by *Rebbierae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ferragamo Incanto Charms today. This is another fave of mine as well!


----------



## fawp (Mar 4, 2009)

Cancan by Paris Hilton. It smells really good on me but I'm always embarrassed to tell people what I'm wearing.


----------



## CoverGirl (Mar 6, 2009)

Chanel Chance


----------



## cindyks625 (Mar 6, 2009)

Nina.


----------



## fawp (Mar 6, 2009)

Dior Miss Cherie.


----------



## bella1342 (Mar 7, 2009)

Dior's Addict


----------



## corena (Mar 13, 2009)

always (i'm a avon freak)

Charlie is my husbands favorite and thats alll my mom wore when I was little. Oldie but a gooddie


----------



## cygne noir (Mar 13, 2009)

light blue by d&amp;g... love its uniqueness


----------



## candygalore (Mar 13, 2009)

Valentino rock &amp; roses.


----------



## kittyykat (Mar 19, 2009)

Escada - Island Kiss


----------



## fawp (Mar 24, 2009)

Escada Moon Sparkle.


----------



## corena (Mar 25, 2009)

Jewel


----------



## nichollecaren (Mar 25, 2009)

Bvlgari BLV


----------



## scentaddicts (Mar 25, 2009)

DKNY Be Delicious Fresh Blossom!


----------



## Rebbierae (Mar 25, 2009)

True Religion.


----------



## corena (Mar 25, 2009)

tomorrow


----------



## fawp (Mar 25, 2009)

Juicy Coulture Viva La Juicy.


----------



## Midnight Blue (Mar 27, 2009)

VS Dream Angels Wish

A small purse-size version I got for Christmas. Love it -- want a full-size one next.


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm wearing Estee Lauder Sensuous body cream. It's quite strongly scented even though it's just cream.

I put it on my wrists instead of perfume


----------



## Rebbierae (Mar 27, 2009)

Burberry Brit Red. Mmm...rhubarb.


----------



## bella1342 (Mar 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm wearing Estee Lauder Sensuous body cream. It's quite strongly scented even though it's just cream.
I put it on my wrists instead of perfume





I want to get sensuous... how does it smell?


----------



## Rebbierae (Mar 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I want to get sensuous... how does it smell? Bella I like Sensuous. I am not a huge fan of any of EL's fragrances, but that is one I can get on board with. It's a little spicy--sort of heady--cant' really describe it. But I like it a lot. Definitely more of a winter scent, in my opinion, but it's good. I think it has notes of black pepper in it and I'm a fan of that sort of 'spice' so I think that is part of what draws me to it.


----------



## bella1342 (Mar 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Rebbierae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Bella I like Sensuous. I am not a huge fan of any of EL's fragrances, but that is one I can get on board with. It's a little spicy--sort of heady--cant' really describe it. But I like it a lot. Definitely more of a winter scent, in my opinion, but it's good. I think it has notes of black pepper in it and I'm a fan of that sort of 'spice' so I think that is part of what draws me to it. Sounds good... I'll have to try it, maybe I'll get it for fall then.
Today I'm wearing Marc Jacob's Daisy


----------



## corena (Mar 27, 2009)

Karmala


----------



## MissPout (Mar 28, 2009)

Anna Sui Love


----------



## fragranza (Mar 29, 2009)

today it's Chanel Chance EDP-beautiful and elegant fragrance


----------



## corena (Mar 31, 2009)

Charlie


----------



## GirlPaint.com (Mar 31, 2009)

Laundromat by Demeter


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 31, 2009)

Bella, it KIND of reminds me of the new chanel #5?

ISH?! maybe a little bit heavier/spicier?

Today I'm wearing Alien (Muegler? I have no idea of the spelling lol), along with some grapefruit essential oil that I picked up in the aromatherapy aisle after I decided that I wasn't a fan of alien by itself (I tested it in the mall and then was stuck with it lol)


----------



## corena (Mar 31, 2009)

April


----------



## fragranza (Mar 31, 2009)

today , in the morning was Flowerbomb EDT, and now is Touch of Pink Lacoste (i think it's a good choice for fitness



)


----------



## Aprill (Mar 31, 2009)

I am wearing Gucci today


----------



## cracottepink (Apr 16, 2009)

jicky from Guerlain,my grand mother used to always have the perfume store to put some on me as a little girl and i been buying that perfume since i m 19,along others but this is my favorite,i love also Sonia Rykiel ,and a la nuit from serge lutenz.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Apr 17, 2009)

Love Spell - Victoria Secret

Possibly my favourite spell in the world!

Smells like peach schnapps!


----------



## Maysie (Apr 17, 2009)

satsuma body oil from the body shop. Its so orangey and cheerful


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Apr 17, 2009)

lucky you


----------



## fragranza (Apr 19, 2009)

today it's Coco Chanel Mademoiselle EDP


----------



## Doya G (Apr 20, 2009)

DKNY be delecious..

smells so fresh..


----------



## fragranza (Apr 23, 2009)

today it's mix of Noa EDT and White Musk Intrigue The Body Shop-smells great




Om my right hand i put a drop of new Noa Dream, but it gives me a headache and im a bit dissappointed


----------



## atomicopera (Apr 28, 2009)

I was in Wal-Mart buying makeup and saw on the clearance shelf "Tink Spirit" and "Forever Neverland"....a little girls Tinkerbell body spray...it was 2.50 so i picked it up and sprayed it...and it smelled absolutely fantastic, mango and pomegranite infusions but it smelled real purfumy, more like an adult scent.

Anyway, it has become my absolute most favorite scent, and the only thing in over 3 years that my boyfriend has noticed and complimented me on, as far as a fragrance i've worn!

It's like a mix of Clinique Happy and some fruity body spray.

It's also fabulous to put on after the shower or bath, it has a cooling effect to it and makes your skin tingle!

Tink Spirit, Forever Neverland, Cooling Body Spray

Love it!


----------



## Spankadocious06 (Apr 29, 2009)

im wearing Dolce &amp; Gabana, The One


----------



## carliibabii (Apr 29, 2009)

*calvin klein euphoria*

My mum has just brought Sensuous by Estee Lauder. Its gorgeous really


----------



## jbinkley (May 3, 2009)

I love Chanel #5. It has that timeless white flower smell. Its a classic!


----------



## jodevizes (May 8, 2009)

Guerlaine, Jicky, it is soooo delicious.


----------



## Rebbierae (May 8, 2009)

Lilly Pulitzer 'Beachy', which I can't even smell because I'm getting a cold and my head is all plugged up.



But I'm assuming it smells great!


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm wearing Chanel Chance - the newest one, it's green.. I just got a sample yesterday. Love it. Shame it's so expensive!


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 3, 2009)

Romane by Ralph Lauren... how unusual lol It's the only fragrance I have been wearing lately, I am in a fragrance rut!


----------



## Xanthie (Jul 10, 2009)

Vera Wang Princess - I love how it smells



Its not too sweet and perfect for school.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 10, 2009)

Kenzo l'eau for women, i wear it year long but it's so fresh it's a perfect summer fragrance.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 10, 2009)

I wore lostmarch ael-mat, which is apparently breton for guardian angel. It's described as:

head tone of hesperidia with undertones of jasmine and chamomile blossom over a soft musk base note

It makes me think of windswept rainy gardens and rugged sea cliffs



it's my 'rainy day' perfume, and i mostly wear it with grey, purple or blue clothing


----------



## Aprill (Jul 10, 2009)

Nina by Nina Ricci


----------



## lily-rose (Jul 16, 2009)

Aquolina - Pink sugar. Perfect for summer!


----------



## ~Angela~ (Jul 16, 2009)

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## Rebbierae (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh Pinksugar--your description of that fragrance sounds like a PERFECT scent for me!! "Windswept rainy gardens and a rugged sea cliff" !! I wonder if that is available here in the USA.

Today I am wearing Incanto Bliss. I love the scent and found a bottle cheap online, but unfortunately it's a lighter scent which I don't think lasts on me at ALL.


----------



## purpleRain (Jul 19, 2009)

light blue


----------



## McRubel (Jul 19, 2009)

Kenzo Indian Holi. I really love it. It's kind of sweet, kind of oriental.


----------



## Lipsticklullaby (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm actually using a very cute rasberry powerpuff girls scent, its only like 2 dollars so i splash it all over me and my guy friends are ALWAYS swooning over this one as compared to all the other perfume!hahaha plus this is for kids!


----------



## Rebbierae (Jul 21, 2009)

L de Lolita Lempicka today...

Oh, PS Pink--you've got me wanting that Lostmarc'h perfume BAD! I found it on the internet and it sounds so wonderful, but do you think I can find it here???


----------



## mollydolly (Jul 21, 2009)

victorias secret - pure seduction.

Ohhh yeahhh


----------



## papxrcuts (Jul 26, 2009)

Young Sexy Lovely by YSL


----------



## Chimeracc (Aug 10, 2009)

Ralph Lauren They smell awesome


----------



## Doya G (Aug 11, 2009)

Britney Spears midnight fantasy


----------



## Rebbierae (Aug 11, 2009)

Burberry Brit today...


----------



## Lovage (Aug 11, 2009)

Flora by Gucci.


----------



## CoverGirl (Aug 11, 2009)

D&amp;G Feminine


----------



## brwneyedgrl08 (Aug 27, 2009)

Pink Sugar by Aquolina

Just an FYI I was able to get it from Fragrancenet for only like $27!.. and they have coupon codes out there where you can get an additional 15% off (PVF7)..

If you're interested, here's the site: www dot fragrancenet dot com


----------



## magosienne (Aug 27, 2009)

Kenzo l'eau for women, i love it but gosh the 100ml bottles are so big this one seems to be lasting forever.


----------



## Rebbierae (Aug 27, 2009)

Burberry.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 30, 2009)

Marisol


----------



## bella1342 (Aug 30, 2009)

D&amp;G The One.

I love it so much!


----------



## urbandeacylove (Sep 3, 2009)

I wish Urban Decay made a Fragrance, they are my faaaavorite cosmetic company. Does anyone agree with me?


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 3, 2009)

Mantra by Theme


----------



## mizzdesigns (Sep 5, 2009)

Can Can by Paris Hilton (extract)


----------



## Rebbierae (Sep 22, 2009)

Today I have on Sinner by Kat Von D.

Yesterday it was Miss Dior Cherie, and man, that lasted ALL day on me. Put it on at 7:30 a.m. and I could still smell a little on my wrist when I went to bed at 10:30 last night. Its awfully sweet so I wouldn't want to wear it every day, but rarely do I find a scent with that kind of staying power on me.


----------



## Chaeli (Sep 23, 2009)

Song


----------



## Leylani (Sep 30, 2009)

L de Lolita Lempicka on a very cold and rainy day in Scandinavia.


----------



## Rebbierae (Sep 30, 2009)

Ooh I love Lolita.

I'm wearing Miss Dior Cherie today.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm wearing an almond coconut oil that smells delicious!


----------



## magosienne (Oct 2, 2009)

Finished my sample of J'adore l'absolu by Dior. Why does it have to cost that much money ?


----------



## Rebbierae (Oct 2, 2009)

Benefit's My Place or Yours Gina...


----------



## fragranza (Oct 3, 2009)

Today for my fitness class, i choosed CKIn2U, but in the evening i will change for sth else.I think it will be some sweet and elegant fragrance, cause im going for the party with my co-workers


----------



## Leylani (Oct 3, 2009)

Burberry Brit today ...LOVE....


----------



## lojical1 (Oct 5, 2009)

Falling in love by philosphy. It's my bf's fav for me


----------



## xtiffanyx (Oct 5, 2009)

Dior Hypnotic Poison. It's one of my favorites in the cold weather.


----------



## Rebbierae (Oct 5, 2009)

Stella by Stella McCartney...


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 6, 2009)

Very Wang The Fragrance... such a feminine smell


----------



## cocobaby (Oct 6, 2009)

Armani code..my fave


----------



## fragranza (Oct 27, 2009)

earlier it was Euphoria blossom, and now it's CkIn2U


----------



## Rebbierae (Oct 27, 2009)

L de Lolita Lempicka today....


----------



## Leylani (Oct 27, 2009)

Thierry Mugler Alien... Layered with Aquolina Pink Sugar on top when Alien came into the middlenote. Very intoxicating...


----------



## blueglitter (Oct 28, 2009)

today im wearing victoria beckham - signature (the 1st one) anyone know what "signature story" smells like?


----------



## fragranza (Oct 29, 2009)

Noa Dream


----------



## Rebbierae (Oct 30, 2009)

Burberry Brit..


----------



## Leylani (Nov 6, 2009)

Pink Sugar...


----------



## epicaldrama (Nov 11, 2009)

Avon's Absynthe by Christian Lacroix


----------



## Leylani (Nov 23, 2009)

Yves Rocher Voile d`Ambre


----------



## jodevizes (Nov 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Leylani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yves Rocher Voile d`Ambre Hi, I don't think I know this one, how is the scent? Deep I think.


----------



## Leylani (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi, i`m not good at describing fragrances. Voile d`Ambre is a bit sweet and yes, its quite deep and round. Today i`m wearing L de Lolita Lempicka.


----------



## nikky (Nov 25, 2009)

Cost body oil.


----------



## Rebbierae (Nov 25, 2009)

Viva la Juicy by Juicy Couture.


----------



## rose white (Nov 30, 2009)

Juicy Couture today.


----------



## GillT (Nov 30, 2009)

Absolutely IrrÃ©sistible by Givenchy.


----------



## Leylani (Nov 30, 2009)

Aquolina Pink Sugar (again) :-D


----------



## Rebbierae (Dec 1, 2009)

Kat Von D Saint


----------



## magosienne (Dec 1, 2009)

Flora by Gucci, very nice floral fragrance, a bit strong at first, but then once on the skin the scent softens. I like it.


----------



## BelleBeryl (Dec 1, 2009)

some 4711 cologne


----------



## blueglitter (Dec 1, 2009)

calvin klein truth today, got it today!


----------



## Rebbierae (Dec 2, 2009)

Burberry Brit--one of my faves!


----------



## Leylani (Dec 4, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Rebbierae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Burberry Brit--one of my faves! Burberry Brit is awsome ! But im totally LOST in Aquolina Pink Sugar at the moment


----------



## lalalalila (Dec 7, 2009)

Victoria's Secret Pink. Mmmmm. Love this stuff. =)


----------



## ~Angela~ (Dec 8, 2009)

Marc Jacob Daisy


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Dec 8, 2009)

Guess


----------



## apflux (Dec 10, 2009)

Lavande Velours AA Guerlain.

Too bad it's discontinued!


----------



## beautybuff (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm wearing Burberry Brit, but almost ready to say goodbye! It's been my signature fragrance for nearly three years and I feel like I don't even notice it anymore.. I think we need to take a vacation from eachother for a little while. What should I use instead? I like Coco Chanel but is it too boring/generic/expensive?


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Dec 11, 2009)

Originally Posted by *beautybuff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm wearing Burberry Brit, but almost ready to say goodbye! It's been my signature fragrance for nearly three years and I feel like I don't even notice it anymore.. I think we need to take a vacation from eachother for a little while. What should I use instead? I like Coco Chanel but is it too boring/generic/expensive? Chanel Chance smells great too! I have a friend who wears it, and everytime I smell it I am like "ahhhhh". It lasts ALL night too.
This morning I decided to start ransacking my "samples" makeup bag. I have about a million sample vials of perfume. Today I tried Victoria Beckhams perfume, and I have to admit I liked it!!!!!

I think I am obsessed with perfume.


----------



## Rebbierae (Dec 11, 2009)

Yeah I guess I think of most of the Chanels as for a more "mature" woman. But Chance and Chance Eau Fraiche are AMAZING!

Today I am wearing Miss Dior Cherie. YUM.


----------



## Leylani (Dec 11, 2009)

Not working today, so i`m wearing aquolina chokolovers =) Great for these holidays coming soon, I think this scent is more "nutty" than "choko"


----------



## itstiffany (Dec 13, 2009)

gucci-envy me. yum!


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 13, 2009)

Amuse by Themefragrance


----------



## Leylani (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi everyone!

I`m wearing Guess by Marciano (2008) again


----------



## Aprill (Dec 19, 2009)

Juicy Couture (once I shower after I cook  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## Midnight Blue (Dec 20, 2009)

Today, it's Dream Angels Wish (Victoria's Secret) -- I really love the scent. I only WISH it lasted a little longer on me.


----------



## Kunko (Dec 25, 2009)

Aroma M in Geisha Rouge one of the few scents I can stand on me all day.


----------



## honeymomo (Jan 5, 2010)

Viva La Juicy


----------



## Silverundertow (Jan 10, 2010)

Be Delicious, DKNY


----------



## kerrylee (Jan 13, 2010)

i walways like Chanel


----------



## Minka (Jan 31, 2010)

Fantasy by Britney Spears


----------



## lolaB (Feb 1, 2010)

L'Artisan Mure et Musc. &lt;333


----------



## lovelysarahg (Feb 7, 2010)

Lovely by Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## Udong (Feb 15, 2010)

Calvin klein euphoria blossom. &lt;3


----------



## leiliyah (Apr 11, 2010)

Couture Couture by Juicy Couture!


----------



## ~Kathrine~ (Apr 11, 2010)

Gucci - Flora! love it


----------



## piegirl (Apr 11, 2010)

Nothing, only because I'm on day 3 of being sick xD


----------



## lost angel (Apr 16, 2010)

pierre cardin


----------



## ~Kathrine~ (Apr 16, 2010)

Burberry - the beat


----------



## SMOKViiCA (Apr 16, 2010)

Victoria's Secret "OOH-LA-LA" perfume. Smells SOOOOO GOOOOOD!!!


----------



## bluekitty88 (Apr 19, 2010)

Coach Legacy!! It's my favorite perfume ever!!


----------



## JenniferLuWho (Apr 19, 2010)

Pink Sugar..MMMM MMMM


----------



## Dalylah (Apr 19, 2010)

Beauty Rush Coconut spray


----------



## Chaeli (Apr 19, 2010)

Completely Natural by Chaeli.


----------



## divadoll (May 8, 2010)

Chanel Chance


----------



## rose white (May 9, 2010)

Provocative Woman.


----------



## divadoll (May 13, 2010)

today... Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## Alalia (May 13, 2010)

Issey Miyake~ L'eau D'Issey: I felt like something light and fresh today!


----------



## Imprintwilight (May 13, 2010)

I'm wearing Luxe by J.Lo


----------



## cynthiatsai (May 13, 2010)

twilight woods body spray from bath &amp; body works!


----------



## Midnight Blue (Jun 21, 2010)

It's Escada's Island Kiss today -- so summery!


----------



## divadoll (Jun 21, 2010)

Its summery now so E Arden - Green Tea


----------



## cinderella (Jul 25, 2010)

Cabaret Parfums Gres


----------



## Jolanka (Jul 26, 2010)

AVON's Bond Girl 007


----------



## savana (Jul 26, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Trisha.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Bvlgari Omnia Amethyste Awee, this is my favorite and I simply love to wear this whenever, I am out. else I have Nina Ricci' s apple fragrance and body mist from the body shop which lifts up my mood and I feel so fresh.


----------



## ERIKACHALON (Jul 27, 2010)

Sex In The City....its so summery and flirty with floral notes....mmmm

xoxo

youtube.com/prettyglamtv


----------



## KeLLsTar (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm wearing Annick Goutal's Songs today - testing!


----------



## dat_nana (Oct 9, 2010)

Sarah Jessica Parkerawn


----------



## leighlee (Oct 9, 2010)

RALPH by Ralph Lauren


----------



## SuperficialSyd (Oct 13, 2010)

Vera Wang, Princess.


----------



## NIN (Oct 13, 2010)

kenzo- indigo


----------



## llehsal (Oct 14, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Be Delicious by DKNY



 I absolutely LOVE all the Be Delicious (especially 'Night').  But today I am wearing  Live by JLO.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 15, 2010)

today: Versace Veresence. Yesterday: Chanel No. 5 Eau Premiere


----------



## Rebbierae (Oct 15, 2010)

Givenchy Play Intense.


----------



## Geek (Oct 15, 2010)

Im wearing this new one "Ode da la BO"


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 18, 2010)

Marc Jacobs Basil and Celine Dion (the one with the purple cap..smells amazing!)


----------

